# What do I need for kidding?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok so I normally just wing kidding but I've decided to finally prepare for it! I have lots of bottles, towels, iodine, and am getting a laundry basket to put kids in before I do the iodine. Is there anything else I need? I just found out my sweet doe is pregnant and she's going to be a year next month but I'm not sure when she will kid. She is starting growing an udder so I'm guessing she's 4 months along! This isn't my first kidding but will be my first one prepared! I normally just have a towel. I'm not sure why I'm so nervous about this but I am! I've never had problems with kidding so I've not read up on that. Any info would be great! I understand the easy kidding but I've not learned a lot on the not easy kidding. :sigh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

selenium/e gel or BoSe for weak kids
b complex for weak kids or lack of appetite/weak dam
the number of a good goat vet or goat mentor in case of emergencies
lubricant in case assistance is needed
scissors for cutting long cords
dental floss for tying bleeding cords or tying long cords before cutting
leash and halter/extra collar in case doe doesn't cooperate with assistance


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a lot of good information on this site to read, all about kidding and various problems that could crop up and how to have a successful birth! 

Babies can sure be in some strange birthing positions!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Can I get BoSe and Selenium at a farm supply store ?or by vet?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Selenium e gel takes longer to absorb into their system, but is available online and at farm supply stores. BoSe I faster acting, but you have to get it through a vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

These links may help. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/birthing-kit-health-care-supplies-191229/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/kidding-supplies-101276/


----------



## ZebAkers (Nov 29, 2016)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/birthingkit.html

I used the list in this link to get an idea of what I need in my kidding kit. I added a few items, and ignored a few, but for someone like me who has never kidded before this list was a great start!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks! I'm not going into kidding anymore unprepared I've heard a lot of bad kidding this year so I'm starting to prepare cause I have no clue when my doe is going to give birth! I bought her thinking she was a virgin but nope she's getting fatter and forming an udder! Poor girl is even walking like she's pregnant now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome and I hear ya.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

My kidding kit contains:
-Probios
-BoSE(which is RX only, must be acquired through a vet)
-Vit e/Selenium gel
-lube
-LOTS and LOTS of towels/old baby blankets.

Don't think I have anything else...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok well it looks like all I need to get is BoSe, Selenium gel, and I've got Vaseline would that work for lube or what do you guy recommended?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've read that vaseline can be used as lubricant. Not 100% sure on that though.

You can get some at your local farm supply store, or order it online. I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It smells like baby powder lol that's all I had at home. I use it sometimes when I take temps (every two weeks just in case).


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It'll probably work then.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vaseline is fine to use. Lube/Vaseline/veggie oil all ok. 
My kit is pretty simple. Lots of towels, iodine in a spray bottle, lube, baby snot sucker, Bose, thermometer, vitamin b, and a hay string. It is amazing how those suckers can get spread all over the place but when you really need one there isn't one in site!
Now that's just what's in my bag. What I wouldn't do without is a feeding tube and syringe, and my laundry basket with a string tied onto it. When trying to move a mom I find the laundry basket full of kids as you drag it is the best thing ever!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Vaseline works, I like OB lube better though.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't forget flashlight & lantern, cell phone & vet's phone #.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have lights down at my barn and vet is always on call!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great add on suggestions.

Not cheap to have kids, seeing everything needed, LOL


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I love to have puppy pads (for potty training). I put one under when she is about to have a kid so that it catches the kid and all of the blood and ick. Then I can towel off the kid and stick it by mama's head and throw away the puppy pad and get ready for the next kid. It keeps the stall a lot cleaner! maybe I am just ocd!


----------

